# Sweetgum bowl



## SDB777 (Jun 2, 2012)

Still in the working on it phase, but I thought someone might not burn that Sweetgum/Redgum log sitting there if they could see what is inside of it?!?!?














Scott (don't burn 'em, turn 'em) B


----------



## H 2 H (Jun 2, 2012)

Vary Nice :biggrin:


----------



## discounthunter (Jun 2, 2012)

nice work. i think sweet gum is an underused wood for hobbiests.i find is turns/works nice and can have a vast array of colors and figures.plus it actually does have a sweet smell when worked.it also spalted easily.


----------



## Raintree (Jun 3, 2012)

Who knew the trees are junk but the wood is sweet. Reminds me of Boxelder trees/wood.


----------



## ashevilletree (Jun 7, 2012)

The craftsmanship is remarkable! Do you have any more photos?


----------



## benp (Jun 9, 2012)

That's fantastic!!!!!

When visiting my folks in KY and going to a few of the artisan centers I was floored by the carved bowls. 

Awesome craftsmanship.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Yoopermike (Jun 9, 2012)

Love the character of the wood! Nice job!


----------



## Yoopermike (Jun 9, 2012)

Ive always used "growths" off of maple trees. they seem alright but nothing compared to yours!


----------

